# It's been 367 days..TANK UPDATE.



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Well all, I am back again. At least for a little while anyways..:-D

I was a member here well over 10 years ago, forgot my password and account info, and made this current account years back. Looks like things haven't been changed much  Some of yall may remember me, some not. If you do, props to you.."old timers"  I haven't needed any info, therefore my presence here is little to none.

Anyways, I can go on forever. I'll update you on the tank situation. This 10 gallon has been running for almost 7 years now, good as ever. My Albino Bristlenose Plecostomus named "Shamgar" is now almost 5 years old, doing quite well. He shows no real signs of age yet, and has been a nearly perfect specimen of a fish. Beautiful looking and healthy all his life, since I had his as a little fry. Knows me when I come into the room, and only accepts food and treats that I give him for whatever stupid reason :neutral: Healthy happy life for him.

I also have had these Harlequin Rasboras as fry, also nearly 5 years old. They aren't as good looking as they once were, but they do brighten up well in fresh water changes, with treats and food, and during the breeding season. I originally had 5 in the tank. One grew up as an outcast and acted quite different. Shamgar my Plecostomus eventually turned him into a skeleton one night  One of the others died off a good year or two ago giving birth. This set of fish has been bred twice, all fry going to a friend of mine who still keeps them all in a large planted tank :mrgreen: 

The tank itself has been great too. The Aquaclear filter has never given me a problem to any degree, has been easy to clean, and cheap to maintain for sure. The only issues I have ever had would be excessive buildup of grime from my lack of upkeep at times. Shame on me. The tank had issues the first year with green spot algae, but when I changed my substrate to my custom mixed sand..it stays clean for a good 2 months with only waste buildup. Glass frame has a few scratches inside from sand, usual wear and tear. Heater works slick too, and I have only had to replace my fluorescent full spectrum bulbs out twice :grin:

All in all, you guys helped me create a nice little tank which has been running for a good time now. Thanks again for your tips and help, it really is appreciated :angels:

And here are the pictures. Water is cloudy to some degree, due to taking these after a good cleaning. Either way, you get the idea. Ordered from new to last year!


Old reliable. Can't beat it for a HOB.






In his log cave. I have given him many different rock formations, pvc's, and caves, but he only likes just having this one :lol: Pretty active during the day too actually..








He actually rests on his back at times, almost as if dead. Lazy bastard, haha scared me a bit when he first started doing this years back..



Spank you for looking


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That's a nice-looking little tank. Glad you stuck it out and still have the fish. I love the little rasboras. Making a new account is probably better. Those of us that stayed on from way back when have had a few strange glitches.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Cam. Tank looks great.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

emc7 said:


> That's a nice-looking little tank. Glad you stuck it out and still have the fish. I love the little rasboras. Making a new account is probably better. Those of us that stayed on from way back when have had a few strange glitches.





BV77 said:


> Welcome back, Cam. Tank looks great.


Thanks yall! It is a fairly decent little tank for what a sad little 10 gallon really is. I would go insane on it with planting etc, given I had the time..or the money. All my cash has gone into racing my streetbike and kart, and my other motorhead passions. 

Glad to see you guys around yet


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

haha my bristlenose did that last night for the 1st time, same as I thought he was a gonner, then he swam away lol.... welcome back


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a slightly better shot. He gets terrified when I bring the camera in close.


----------

